# Parking at Cherbourg



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know if it is possible to park the MH at the Cherbourg ferry terminal like I do at Calais. I want to pop home for 1 or 2 nights witthout having to pay to take MH on ferry. Thought I would get a return foot passenger ticket. Also would it be safe for 2 nights unattended. Alternatively is there a caravan site very near the Cherbourg terminal that I could cycle from. 

Cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No problem very large area near terminal building.
I would avoid parking up near to refrigerated lorries. Toilet and showers.

Dave P


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

Very good parking over night.plus filling station to fill up.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Campsite on Coast road Arse bu brink ( wrong spelling. Bus link in to town.
I would not leave it at the terminal. Had our tail light taken when parked up in Carrafour car park.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure that anyone really needing a tail light would steal one from wherever a correct donor vehicle is parked.

There are always a few parkers at Cherburg ferry port.

Dave P


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

probably been mentioned before but check your insurance. My safeguard policy will not insure the motorhome abroad unless we are with it. Or very close by.

Sooty


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats an easy overlooked point sooty

Dave p


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Looks like Ferry Terminal it is. Good point about the insurance. Mind you I often leave the van in a campsite and go off trekking for a few days as I am sure others do so can't believe insurance would only be valid if you are with vehicle. I left it at a storage place near French/Spanish border for 2 weeks and also at Salzburg Airport for 3 weeks. Didn't bother checking insurance :roll: Perhaps I should do so. 

Alex


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

*Overnight - Cherbourg*

Hi Guys

Just looking for an update on parking at Cherbourg. I am thinking of taking the kids across to France for the Halloween break. I will be traveling alone as himself is unable to take the full week off. Our ferry docks in Cherbourg at 17.45, is it safe & secure enough to park up & sleep at the ferry terminal?

Any info/advice would be very much appreciated.

Regards

Arizona


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

There is a site at Anse du Brick - never been 
Last year we parked in a very busy aire (no services) for two nights on our return to do the vet bits. On car park at Cite de La Mer attraction, no hassles at all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Arizona.
We are 28 miles south of Cherbourg and have ample quiet and secure parking for several motorhomes. We don't charge but a 'donation' for water and electricity would be appreciated.

Click on the word 'campsites' on the left and under my name to see where we are.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We usually have our last night on the docks at Cherbourg.
Acres of space and plenty of lights.
Fascilities in the main building. Park away from lorry park as refrigeration units may disturb your sleep


DAve p


----------

